# 똥습녀



## slowlikemolasses

What does 똥습녀 mean?


----------



## Kross

Young people online have recently started to use a suffix ~녀/~남 right after a noun to indicate an ordinary female or male who has an attention from the public in a positive or negative way. Usually the noun is to describe what s/he has done. So XX녀 or YY남 is the combination of what s/he has done and ~녀/~남. And ~녀 has been generated more than ~남. Here are famous ones such as 딸기녀, 개똥녀, 월드컵 응원녀, 엘프녀, 개념녀, and so on. The reason ~녀 is used is that people don’t know her real name, so just make XX녀 to easily indicate her. Let’s narrow the discussion down to the 똥습녀. There was a woman in the recent past. I don’t remember the exact date. She showed her hips openly in the street by wearing bizarre and transparent pants people could look at her hips unintentionally. She enjoyed the attention while people (mainly males) ware shocked by her wearing that in public. If you click the link, you know what I mean. http://imgnews.naver.com/image/020/2011/10/24/41348365.2.jpg


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Thanks. So then, what does 똥습 mean?


----------



## Kross

slowlikemolasses said:


> Thanks. So then, what does 똥습 mean?


A dictionary explains that 똥습녀 was coined to indicate a woman supporting the team S.Korea in the 2006 World Cup. I guess the date here is correct. I remember she suddenly appeared on the media around when the W.C games took place. 똥 in 똥습 means 항문 ’asshole’ and 습 means 습하다 ‘to get wet and humid’. So altogether 똥습 implies that her asshole gets wet. When you look at the picture I has uploaded here above, the hip part of her pants is transparent and airtight due to characteristics of the material, vinyl or 비닐 in Korean. People assumed that her lower body, especially her asshole, got wet easily. Given this speculation, people started to call her 똥습녀 as a nickname.


----------

